# Dirty bulk then cut?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

So after this ukm comp is over I'm thinking of eating anything and everything but keeping it high protein aswell to put weight on quick. Obviously as u all no the fat will come on to. Now my trainings going quite well but I really want a decent body for when I go to Spain in feb. so if I start from about mid October eating loads of whatever and still training hard roughly how long, being natty would it take to strip fat so muscle will be very clear?

i no you can't give me an exact answer but from your personal experience, can you strip a lot of fat in say a month or two. So if I ate loads till after Xmas then cut till my hols?


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

like you said mate its hard to give an exact number, it all depends on diet cardio frequency, any supps to help things speed up the process, it is possible assuming your not going to become some obese calorie monster


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't mate, even though the gains will be slower, they will be a lot leaner. You'll be able to continually bulk without the need for a cut. Cutting's horrible.

If you decide to put on sh*tloads of weight, and cut it all of rapidly, of course muscle loss will inevitable depending on how aggressive you are cutting. Could always try DNP if that interests you, but I'd advice to lean bulk instead


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

diesel09 said:


> like you said mate its hard to give an exact number, it all depends on diet cardio frequency, any supps to help things speed up the process, it is possible assuming your not going to become some obese calorie monster


Atm I'm trying to eat as clean as I can but doing so I'm not getting enough cals in sometimes. I'm not strict like some have to be on here but I don't want to be just big. Most of the blokes in my gym are just big and still got loads of fat on them I don't want to look like that but I do want size on me quicker than I am doing. Then when I go to Spain I want my bf to be low enough that my hard work shows.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Echo said:


> Don't mate, even though the gains will be slower, they will be a lot leaner. You'll be able to continually bulk without the need for a cut. Cutting's horrible.
> 
> If you decide to put on sh*tloads of weight, and cut it all of rapidly, of course muscle loss will inevitable depending on how aggressive you are cutting. Could always try DNP if that interests you, but I'd advice to lean bulk instead


What's dnp? I'm doing a lean bulk now and ok it's not a complete strict one but I don't need to, I'm finding I get full quick but there's less cals.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> What's dnp? I'm doing a lean bulk now and ok it's not a complete strict one but I don't need to, I'm finding I get full quick but there's less cals.


I would agree with what Echo said, a lean bulk is a far better option, when cutting time comes you have far less work to do and will have far less muscle loss,

dnp is a cutting drug that when used properly has some incredible results but before you even think about using it get plenty of research done on it, have a search on here, plenty of the lads on here have and are using


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

sorry to say but id say go cut first, get as lean u wanna be and do a bulk from there on


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Speaking form personal experience, I think it's easier to run a 6 month body recomp between now and Feb than to bulk/cut if you're natty.

There are lots of reason why I think this is the better route to follow but one of the key ones is avoiding the demoralising psychological effect of losing size and/or strength when you follow a traditional bulk/cut regimen.

I think that more than anything has put pay to more natties choosing quantum over quality as they hate 'looking small'.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Why go to the trouble of 'dirty bulking' (which really is just lazy eating) eating food that is going to put alot of fat on you, when you could be eating clean food in place that helps you build lean tissue. And not have you having to diet all that fat that you have put on.

Just a thought.......


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I see the word "lean bulk" being used in the natural bodybuilding section here. Lean bulking natty = eating at maintenance and hoping you put on some muscle.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How can it be hard to the cals in???

Eat 3-4 decent clean meals and if needed add in a shake with milk, oats, whey and peanut butter can be anything from 800-2000cals in one sitting and quick and easy to get down you, even when your not hungry


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

> I see the word "lean bulk" being used in the natural bodybuilding section here. Lean bulking natty = eating at maintenance and hoping you put on some muscle.


I like that post a lot,its hard as fcuk to put size on as a natty without keeping everything as lean as possible,you dont have to get fat but youll probably struggle big time keeping things too tight,big weights,big protein would be my advice for a few years,not this bulk, cut every 5 minutes crap.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

maxie said:


> *I like that post a lot*,its hard as fcuk to put size on as a natty without keeping everything as lean as possible,you dont have to get fat but youll probably struggle big time keeping things too tight,big weights,big protein would be my advice for a few years,not this bulk, cut every 5 minutes crap.


x2 mate, nail on the head.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

maxie said:


> I like that post a lot,its hard as fcuk to put size on as a natty without keeping everything as lean as possible,you dont have to get fat but youll probably struggle big time keeping things too tight,big weights,big protein would be my advice for a few years,not this bulk, cut every 5 minutes crap.


That's it mate, the first two years of training should be spent bulking I reckon. Lean out first thing if need be. You'll inevitably put on some fat over the 2-3 years, but if you end up much over 20% then you went overboard IMO - no excuse to be seriously needing a cut within your first two years of bulking.

The only real method of lean bulking is anabolics + T3, you can get away with murder on this lovely combo :thumbup1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> How can it be hard to the cals in???
> 
> Eat 3-4 decent clean meals and if needed add in a shake with milk, oats, whey and peanut butter can be anything from 800-2000cals in one sitting and quick and easy to get down you, even when your not hungry


This mate, saying your going to dirty bulk is just getting your excuses in first


----------

